# a nice bass



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i caught him on my 5wt TFO..on a black wooley bugger. about a 1 or 2lber


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

First fish on that new rod right?

Nice!!!

L8, Harry


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

yes Sir


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome!!! Nice way to break in the new rod!!!

L8, Harry


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i thought so too. doyou do any freshwater fly fishing?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Freshwater is for drinkin'! 

I just love the salt too much.

L8, Harry


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i Hear ya (and i cant blame you) bigger fish more meat harder fighting and tougher bite'n..haha. yea i would 10x rather be saltwater fishin than freshwater but how can you turn down free golf coarse fishing? without getting ran off or the cops getting called on you... never has happend to me but other people claim thaty has happend to them


----------

